# Anatomy of operas - graphed



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Puccini, Wagner, Mozart, Bellini, Donizetti, and Richard Strauss - graphed:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I thought at first that they were specific operas and then I realised that they could almost be any of that composer's operas and then... I got it!

N.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

:lol:

The prelude for the Wagner graph isn't long enough though!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I thought at first that they were specific operas and then I realised that they could almost be any of that composer's operas and then... I got it!
> 
> N.


Actually some of them _are_ based on specific operas. The Wagner graph applies only to Siegfried (but never gets around to the final duet). The Strauss is obviously about Elektra. Apparently the maker of the graphs has a limited acquaintance with German opera.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Actually some of them _are_ based on specific operas. The Wagner graph applies only to Siegfried (but never gets around to the final duet). The Strauss is obviously about Elektra. Apparently the maker of the graphs has a limited acquaintance with German opera.


Yes, you are right about the Wagner, however the Strauss could be Salome.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Yes, you are right about the Wagner, however the Strauss could be Salome.
> 
> N.


I wouldn't call Salome crazy, exactly. How about "perverted," "more perverted," "crazy perverted," "yikes" ?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I wouldn't call Salome crazy, exactly. How about "perverted," "more perverted," "crazy perverted," "yikes" ?


I don't go for dirty hulks that have been stuck down a sewer or whatever for months, so she's crazy as far as I am concerned. 

It also could be descriptive of the music.

N.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sonata said:


> :lol:
> 
> The prelude for the Wagner graph isn't long enough though!


The prelude for the Puccini graph is too long.
Considering how long the death part is I guess it is La Boheme.


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Best laugh I've had a quite a long time, thank you


----------

